# I don't want to masturbate anymore



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

These couple of days I've been feeling very bad, I've also been getting really high sex urges and I hate it. I used to masturbate every time I went to sleep cuz it would help with my nasal congestion and send me to sleep faster. I can't give in to my masturbation urges anymore, I feel like I don't deserve to feel this pleasure anymore. I feel like I am only doing this act/behaviour for the benefit of my brain only, just to please my brain or to shut it up. The prozac would shut up my sex drive for me and that was great. But the downside was that I would become overly frustrated and have sex with guys instead. 

All I want truly in my life is just to shut up my sex drive or train myself to stop masturbation all-together and use that energy for something else in my life. I want to become asexual. I want to live life on this earth and not have anything to do with sex. Sex always gets in my way, there's all these feelings I feel with or without being on any medication. I wish I could get on an SSRI and be able to have my sex drive shut off and also not get frustrated enough to have sex with guys instead. I just want to live without sex. I know I could do it now, I am already in control, but I fear if I get on an SSRI again that I would destroy the way I am right now.

Maybe I would want sex when I have my whole life together, but right now I need to focus all this energy on getting my life together first. I feel like I don't deserve to feel this pleasure (sex&masturbation) right now. I really cannot stand this high sex drive right now, I ignore it or do something else to get my mind off it. It's killing me and I don't want to give in or have casual sex with guys to shut it off. I want to destroy it and I know that an SSRI would help me with that - but I don't want to change on the medication and start having sex again. I really hate my brain at this stage in my life - I've come to lose my hope in humanity and my brain chemistry and just how we all are, sexual. I don't want any part of it anymore. With guys taking control over me, with sex, with my feelings derailing and my life being destroyed. I want to do what I want to do, without any outside influence especially sex.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Oh my, smh.

Yes, put yourself first.

You dont need a guy.

What you do alone is your business.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I've also been getting these dreams where I am watching pron in my dreams even! And all these sex dreams too! And it's so bad when I am sleep deprived and get the urges to masturbate, it's so much harder to stop an impulse when you're sleep deprived man! Not just that but so many other of my impulses are 100% more worse when I am sleep deprived! I get these crazy feelings/OCDs to want to stick just about anything up there! Anyone else??? :haha It's bothering me, so a few days ago I created my own homemade sex toy. Feels so good man, especially when I ride it! To keep away from guys I will tell them that I have a bunch of sex toys for that or that I am asexual. Maybe that's why girls don't need guys as much, they're much better off with their sex toys!


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

You're second post in here is a little too much lol crazy girl! 

About your condition. Umm being that it's a serious problem for you maybe talk to your therapist? 

For me it's a natural thing to do. Don't really see anything wrong with pleasing yourself. And you even said it helped you. So why not do something that helps you? Seems like you're trying to fight against your natural sexual desires that only causes problems that don't need to be there. If it's ALL you think about and do and it's interfering with your daily life then your therapist can help you out better. It's possible to control your sex urges, it will just take time.


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

...You wanna hear about my flesh?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

love these posts, keep em coming sweetie !


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

SwtSurrender said:


> I created my own homemade sex toy. Feels so good man, especially when I ride it!


Proper engineering level right there.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Patch said:


> You're second post in here is a little too much lol crazy girl!
> 
> About your condition. Umm being that it's a serious problem for you maybe talk to your therapist?
> 
> For me it's a natural thing to do. Don't really see anything wrong with pleasing yourself. And you even said it helped you. So why not do something that helps you? Seems like you're trying to fight against your natural sexual desires that only causes problems that don't need to be there. If it's ALL you think about and do and it's interfering with your daily life then your therapist can help you out better. It's possible to control your sex urges, it will just take time.


Yeah, you're right. I'm fighting against my natural sexual desires - should totally just buy myself a fleshy sex toy and get on with it. I mean everyone has something to ease every pain and if you don't you just go insane. As it seems I am.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

SwtSurrender said:


> Yeah, you're right. I'm fighting against my natural sexual desires - should totally just buy myself a fleshy sex toy and get on with it. I mean everyone has something to ease every pain and if you don't you just go insane. As it seems I am.


There may not be anything actually wrong with you in that area tbh. Not every woman is gonna have the same sex drive as Ive heard women talk about dating men and even had much higher drives than their boyfriends. How you deal with that is beyond me though.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

SwtSurrender said:


> These couple of days I've been feeling very bad, I've also been getting really high sex urges and I hate it. I used to masturbate every time I went to sleep cuz it would help with my nasal congestion and send me to sleep faster. I can't give in to my masturbation urges anymore, I feel like I don't deserve to feel this pleasure anymore. I feel like I am only doing this act/behaviour for the benefit of my brain only, just to please my brain or to shut it up. The prozac would shut up my sex drive for me and that was great. But the downside was that I would become overly frustrated and have sex with guys instead.
> 
> All I want truly in my life is just to shut up my sex drive or train myself to stop masturbation all-together and use that energy for something else in my life. I want to become asexual. I want to live life on this earth and not have anything to do with sex. Sex always gets in my way, there's all these feelings I feel with or without being on any medication. I wish I could get on an SSRI and be able to have my sex drive shut off and also not get frustrated enough to have sex with guys instead. I just want to live without sex. I know I could do it now, I am already in control, but I fear if I get on an SSRI again that I would destroy the way I am right now.
> 
> Maybe I would want sex when I have my whole life together, but right now I need to focus all this energy on getting my life together first. I feel like I don't deserve to feel this pleasure (sex&masturbation) right now. I really cannot stand this high sex drive right now, I ignore it or do something else to get my mind off it. It's killing me and I don't want to give in or have casual sex with guys to shut it off. I want to destroy it and I know that an SSRI would help me with that - but I don't want to change on the medication and start having sex again. I really hate my brain at this stage in my life - I've come to lose my hope in humanity and my brain chemistry and just how we all are, sexual. I don't want any part of it anymore. With guys taking control over me, with sex, with my feelings derailing and my life being destroyed. I want to do what I want to do, without any outside influence especially sex.


Cultivate new hobbies and focus on improving your life, not only will you feel tremendously better but your emotional health will improve. Men will always be around so quit worrying about not having sex at the present time. Also, never allow one to control you *period*- always speak up for yourself if you don't feel comfortable with something.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Neal said:


> There may not be anything actually wrong with you in that area tbh. Not every woman is gonna have the same sex drive as Ive heard women talk about dating men and even had much higher drives than their boyfriends. How you deal with that is beyond me though.


There's nothing necessarily wrong with having a high sex drive....just don't act like an irresponsible *** if you can help it. Within her situation it would be better to stick to her sex toys.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Don't take SSRIs, they're known for horrific side effects that can't possibly be preferable to rubbing one out every now and then. I agree it'd be nice to be asexual, but it's not something you can achieve without constant drug use and/or surgery. Better just accept libido as an annoyance which can at least be used for something pleasurable.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Sex toys are your friends. I recommend a Hitachi, or something similar. :yes

If you're trying to focus on getting your life together, maybe casual sex isn't the best choice right now. But if you do it, make sure you're being safe & getting tested of course.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

No, I do not have a FACKing high sex drive! I would call it more of a frustrated sex drive for someone like me who has a lack in regular casual sex or sex of any sort which is an antidote for sex drive in the first place - so if I don't have that then why do y'all say I have a high sex drive? That's stupid! A high sex drive is someone who is ALREADY GETTING SEX regularly l comes up with topics like me about being jorny and using sex toys.

HELLO? Doesn't make sense to be accused of having a high sex drive, I don't! It's normal sex drive with a bit of frustration to the lack of a sex life! 100% a lack of a sex life! YES I WILL USE SEX TOYS THANK YOU VERY MUCH because I am not interested in casual sex at the moment!

Bruh, y'all just like back off aiight?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

masturbate to orgasm = relief of sexual tension = relief of sexual frustration = you forget about that and go about your day doing productive stuff rather than thinking about being horny.

that's something everyone deserves. there's no justafisble reason to ignore or deny yourself that relief just because of some hypocritical stigma or crap surrounding it.


----------



## Kate19484 (Mar 12, 2017)

Amazing thread. I am glad that so many here are so totally honest and above all have such a great sense of humor.

Honey, I wish you the very best in this life! Honestly I do.

Kate


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

Everyone is different of course but perhaps your sex drive will diminish the longer you go without sex. I've gone without for so long that I barely have a sex drive


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

SwtSurrender said:


> No, I do not have a FACKing high sex drive! I would call it more of a frustrated sex drive for someone like me who has a lack in regular casual sex or sex of any sort which is an antidote for sex drive in the first place - so if I don't have that then why do y'all say I have a high sex drive? That's stupid! A high sex drive is someone who is ALREADY GETTING SEX regularly l comes up with topics like me about being jorny and using sex toys.
> 
> HELLO? Doesn't make sense to be accused of having a high sex drive, I don't! It's normal sex drive with a bit of frustration to the lack of a sex life! 100% a lack of a sex life! YES I WILL USE SEX TOYS THANK YOU VERY MUCH because I am not interested in casual sex at the moment!
> 
> Bruh, y'all just like back off aiight?


Well exuuuuuse me. oke


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

at least it'll get less as you get older. mine was crazy when i was in my twenties.

exercise or a full days work works, if you're tired you're less likely to want sex or spend as much time on it.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

:haha you guys are too funny!!! :heart

My cycle came on March 16th and haven't masturbated since, I'm doing very well for an accused high sex driven woman! I feel very aching for it at the moment + I am sleep deprived, during sleep deprivation my urges and impulses are very strong and my control over them very weak!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I had a dream that I was on amazon and searching for sex toys.... You know, maybe it was a dream thought, cuz otherwise I don't understand how it could have been a dream, but it feels like I dreamt it, I did tho! It's similar to the dreams I have about searching for porn on google. It is a dream but more like a dream thought, which leads me to think that dreams are just thoughts after all. I really hate these intrusive sexual dreams I am getting, but they're showing me what I am lacking in my life! I haven't acted on them yet, so that's good.... I bet they'll keep coming until I confront them AKA search for porn and sex toys in real life ahahahahha omfg!

April 4, I finally looked them up on my phone. First penis, then lesbian, then vagina, then penis and vagina gifs. WOW! My first pron search since I got on the prozac! Man, sure looks alot better than the ones I imagine all the time. Went through my whole day thinking of my sins and feeling kind of one with the world - cuz at least everyone does it and it's nothing wholly bad - it's just our instincts to fvck-babey. I only looked cuz I watched Short Term 12 and that funny girl had pics up on her wall and I was all like dang.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

So I bought myself some condoms from amazon.... Condoms?! You don't say! I'm thinking it's awesome for a female to buy her own condoms - easier to hit on guys when you know you have a back-up plan! Now I can put the condoms on top of my homemade sex toys, hey now it will feel so much better! My dream come true! :sus 4O condoms for 13$, not bad! Hmm I can do so many things with condoms!


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

andy1984thesecond said:


> at least it'll get less as you get older. mine was crazy when i was in my twenties.
> 
> exercise or a full days work works, if you're tired you're less likely to want sex or spend as much time on it.


 Is that h.p lovecraft in your avatar ?


----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

ZombieIcecream said:


> Is that h.p lovecraft in your avatar ?


Hey, it's always nice to see references to weird fiction masters!

Anyway, I wasn't the one you asked the question, but I can answer it for you: it's Scott Nearing.

I thought the same for a second. Really does look quite a bit like Lovecraft!


----------



## nonhuman (Aug 22, 2016)

Have you ever thought about sterilization?


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

SuperMetroid said:


> Hey, it's always nice to see references to weird fiction masters!
> 
> Anyway, I wasn't the one you asked the question, but I can answer it for you: it's *Scott Nearing.*
> 
> I thought the same for a second. Really does look quite a bit like Lovecraft!



Thank you, I'll check out some of his work. ;-)


----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

ZombieIcecream said:


> Thank you, I'll check out some of his work. ;-)


You're welcome. However, I used the reverse image search add-on TinyEye on andy1984thesecond's avatar to discover the answer. I actually am not at all familiar with Scott Nearing, although the name somehow sounds vaguely familiar . . .


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

SuperMetroid said:


> You're welcome. However, I used the reverse image search add-on TinyEye on andy1984thesecond's avatar to discover the answer. I actually am not at all familiar with Scott Nearing, although the name somehow sounds vaguely familiar . . .


i just saw him as an example of mindful withdrawl from society. which i kind of moved on from as an idea for now.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

My dreams came true, I'm not even masturbating anymore. Now it's like once a month. Thank you God.


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

SwtSurrender said:


> My dreams came true, I'm not even masturbating anymore. Now it's like once a month. Thank you God.


Do you feel any different? I did no fap November once, didn't notice much difference :con.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Overcast said:


> Do you feel any different? I did no fap November once, didn't notice much difference :con.


Yeah, not much difference.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Finally! A thread that isn't full of wankers!

Well it was until I made this redundant post, but still thank you from the bottom of my arse


----------

